# Jormi's Random Stuff



## Jormi_Boced (Jan 10, 2009)

Last Night on Earth Zombies









Okko Oni









WiP Bane Stone


----------



## KjellThorngaard (Oct 4, 2010)

Nice stuff. I really like the bane stone, it has a very natural, rugged look.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

If you redid the front zombie in red and black it would so look like a poster of MJ's Thriller video  

Everything is very nicely painted and awesome looking even with out MJ leading your zombies :-D


----------



## Jormi_Boced (Jan 10, 2009)

KjellThorngaard said:


> Nice stuff. I really like the bane stone, it has a very natural, rugged look.


Thanks! I am planning on adorning the Bane Stone with som Lizardmen stuff like it is a warding stature they would put at the edge of the jungle to keep outsiders out. I want to make a Lustrian version of each of the BRB terrain pieces.


----------



## Jormi_Boced (Jan 10, 2009)

scscofield said:


> If you redid the front zombie in red and black it would so look like a poster of MJ's Thriller video
> 
> Everything is very nicely painted and awesome looking even with out MJ leading your zombies :-D


Yeah, they do look a bit like they are dancing with the similar poses. That would be really funny though. In the game there are three sets of 7 zombies, green orange and red, so I am painting the shirts of each to match. Should have the other 14 done this week.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Looking good.

Interesting to see something other than GW stuff pop up.

I would be so tempted to paint each set of seven as a Bowling team or in a Store Uniform ( I dunno US Store uniforms so apologies if you have.) with the logos on the back.

In fact one team would have to be the Uniform of my work. :laugh:


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Good work; I especially like the shading on the flesh.


----------



## Jormi_Boced (Jan 10, 2009)

Thanks Viscount and Dave. That is a great idea about the uniforms.


----------



## Jormi_Boced (Jan 10, 2009)




----------



## arumichic (May 14, 2011)

A couple of friends came over with the Last Night on Earth game a few weeks ago and I laughed because it was right after I saw this and it made me want to paint them too. 
Anywho, good job on some rubbery-ish models.


----------



## Jormi_Boced (Jan 10, 2009)

arumichic said:


> A couple of friends came over with the Last Night on Earth game a few weeks ago and I laughed because it was right after I saw this and it made me want to paint them too.
> Anywho, good job on some rubbery-ish models.


Thanks, there isn't a ton of detail in them, but I think I am doing alright.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Jormi_Boced said:


>


That is a realistic looking female miniature.

Although the miscast on the revolver barrel gives her expression a whole new angle.


----------



## Jormi_Boced (Jan 10, 2009)

Yeah, some of the detail on the sculpts is a little lax, but they aren't really meant for paint I don't think. They take it pretty well though.

Last Night on Earth Heroes









































































Warhammer Bane Stone









Also trained my niece a bit








Her WiP


----------



## Jormi_Boced (Jan 10, 2009)

Last night I got a couple games of Battle lore in.









I also finished off my Death Marshall Puppet.









I was trying to get a decent shot of his face so I had to hold him.









Also finished up Bette Noir Puppet.

















Earth Reborn - James Woo


----------



## Jormi_Boced (Jan 10, 2009)

Didn't get any gaming in over the weekend, but got a bit of modeling for gaming done

Tetto Eko for Warhammer









Rebased my Bane Stone to be an objective marker for Waaagh Paca









Finished another Chameleon Skink for my Lizardmen army









Revenants for Doom painted on commission

















Zombies for Doom


----------



## Jormi_Boced (Jan 10, 2009)

These cockroaches and spider complete another Mice and Mystics set.

This Centipede marks the start of a brand new Mice and mystics set.









I also went up to the Dust Warfare Regional the Fantasy Flight Event Center this week and tried to get some pictures of my games.
















































































































I ended up going 1-1-2 in my games. I beat one Axis player tied with an Allied player and lost to 2 Axis players.


----------



## Jormi_Boced (Jan 10, 2009)

The Wretches got finished up this week.








The Boomers are up next and I think after that all that is left are the tickers.

I also painted another Filch this week.








This Mice and Mystics set is my only other commission right now.

This week I finally finished these two harpies I have been working on for Dark Age.








I really like the models a lot and look forward to painting a couple more.

My Warhammer armies saw a bit more love this week than they have in a while.








I built this White Wolf Unit and am looking forward to priming it after Adepticon

Another Glade Guard for my Wood Elves.








I really like painting these colors.

More progress was made on my Wolf Rider unit for my Orcs and goblins







[/URL]








The Champion is fully painted now and after a bit of gap filling I will finish priming the rest of the unit.

I took the pictures I posted in the Plog last week and made a Battle Report from this week as well.





Next week I may not have a plog update due to Adepticon. If I do have one, it will be late. I hope to take tons of pics at Adepticon and hopefully make some more youtube BRs with them.


----------



## Jormi_Boced (Jan 10, 2009)

So I will start with what I think is really cool this week. Some mice I painted are featured on the Panda Manufacturing Web site.
http://pandagm.com/featured-projects

This week I didn't get a lot of painting in but I did get a decent amount of playing in.

I did put some weathering on my Dust SSU Striker.

Jordan and I got a 300 pt game of Dust Warfare in (SSU vs Axis)






He trounced me pretty solidly with symbolic victory being the scenario.

I went to Summer Siege yesterday at Tower games in Minneapolis MN.


Overall I went 1-2. 

First game was Alex Davy with his Empire that was a really good game that went back and forth. His first turn was sick with the hellblaster rolling 28 hits and he got a final trans off irresistibly. I took out his steam tank with a wyssaned Ancient Steg and 4 scarvets with savage beasts off. He ended up winning the game by taking out my slann with his demigryphs. He got off enchanted blades on them and I couldn't roll high enough to stop it because he rolled 3 and 3 for the magic dice





Second game was against a WoC player named Luke. He had a relatively friendly list and I was able to table it while losing both of my salamanders and like one scar vet. I got my scar vet unit into his big trolls early and Burning Blade helped chew through them, although it was ruled my other scar vets didn't get to take advantage of the flame, but my spears did. I ran them down and that panicked off the chimera. He ended up getting his big warrior block into my other saurus unit but wasn't able to break them so my steg flanked him and was able to break them. Then it was just chaff and hell cannon clean up.




Last game was vs John Stentz nasty Khalida list. He rolled a ton of shot every turn and his constructs really ground me down. The Screaming Skull catapult took out my slann. I think I will put the dragonbane gem back on him



I hope to get more painting in this week, but with Jordal Con this weekend I may not get a lot done and I may also be late with next week's update.

Also, no 360 video this week, but hopefully next week.


----------



## Jormi_Boced (Jan 10, 2009)

Not a lot to show on this week. I did get some Claycrete for my birthday today, so hopefully I will have a project to show off that with here soon.


I did work on my old Kroq Gar model to get him ready for Northstar. I added the 50mm base to his original base to get him up to the 50x100 the new model is on. I also touched up the 10+ year old paint job.


----------

